# rank?



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Memphis2010 said:


> My apprenticeship decides rank based on who turns in their administration fee first, not based on your score on the test/interview! Does this sound normal?
> 
> I turned mine in first so I am ranked #1..
> 
> Does this mean I will be getting the first call for work? I passed my physical and drug test and everything



Eh what? I'm confused... Is it administration fee or initiation fee? I never heard of an administration fee but I'll bite. What do you mean by rank? And if you say your rank is based on this fee what does this do for you? You said you passed everything so what's to rank? You've been accepted. Just asking...


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

umm I think an administration fee that we get back at the end of the program.

I always see posts on here about how people are ranked based on their test score and interview score and I guess they get the first call for work..

I called and asked about rank and the receptionist said that it's based on who turns that in first *shrug* I dunno


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

Badger Bob said:


> your union is a joke if they overlook test and interview score to decide who enters, something is not quite right here



I'm already in.. I just think that it's for who gets called first for work


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

Badger Bob said:


> I hear the union is not very strong in tennessee, maybe that is the reason for this odd situation, I have never heard of this before. What was your rank and out of how many?



Well I turned in all my paperwork and fee first so I'm first.. they didn't tell me out of how many..but there were only about 15 people at the orientation.

What do you mean by "the union isn't strong"? As in.. work is hard to come by out here?

Sorry I'm new to all of this


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

Badger Bob said:


> yeah like the unions do not get much work opportunity out there, thats just what I have heard though could be dif. idk, but at my local you will not even get an interview unless your aptitude test score is high enough, then you get an interview and get scored then you are on what is called an apprentice waiting list based on the combined, I believe it is the same for many other unions as well. I have never heard of first come first hired like your describing



Oh I see..well, I took the test and passed, then they scheduled me for an interview, and did well.

I just hope I am able to get some work now! Jeeze this is nerve wracking


----------

